# New Border Cat



## NancyC (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, she arrived this afternoon:

```
[url]http://mysite.verizon.net/cciaffone/DaCat/newcat.htm [/url]
```
 She's about 8 weeks old and was sprung from a shelter that seems to hate black & white cats, with her mother and two sisters.

Our dog is curious, nervous about those kitty points, and a tad jealous.

Kitty has no name yet (rescue name is Tulip, which has to go) but has taken over rule of the house. [/code]


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad she's arrived.  It will be great to have a cat in the house again.


----------



## NancyC (Aug 1, 2006)

We seem to have settled on Maggie for her name. But she has this awlful editorial attitude toward my typing.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, yes, complete dominion over the computer!  They're either walking on the keys, trying to sit on your lap as you're typing, or sitting on the top with their legs hanging down so you can't see what you're doing.  Maggie's a cute name.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  . No need to put the url and code tags, just copy the url and paste it here :wink: : http://mysite.verizon.net/cciaffone/DaCat/newcat.htm 
She is very cute, love her white mittens  .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome NancyC. Cute kitty pictures and I like the name. My co-workers named Maggie too 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You know, I think she is a Border Kitty! I think her blaze and mittens are adorable.


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I can't wait to look at pictures of your kitty. :daisy


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a cutie. I love tuxedos! 
(squeels with delight)


----------

